# Shelby Project



## Hawthornecrazy (Mar 31, 2016)

This is my first project bike it's not original at all but turning out nice.I started with the frame and fork only. The fork was bent so I replaced it with a shock ease the fenders I found on eBay and they were pretty tough I had a good thirty hours in them alone. I got the tank off a donner bike from CL witch was all beat up but very solid. Found a decent set of rims and red tires to throw on it. I got some of the parts from a few of the cabers here. Thank you.It has the supreme badge on it. I know the paint scheme isn't correct but it turned out ok looking. Now I need the chain guard and the red troxel seat from eBay that someone keeps running the price up on me. LoL. I have the rear reflector on its way. Oh and I still need to put the chain on. That's what I got guys took me most of the winter to get it this far. Thanks for looking at my first project and good luck with yours.


----------



## Howard Gordon (Mar 31, 2016)

Nice job


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 31, 2016)

Hawthornecrazy said:


> This is my first project bike it's not original at all but turning out nice.I started with the frame and fork only. The fork was bent so I replaced it with a shock ease the fenders I found on eBay and they were pretty tough I had a good thirty hours in them alone. I got the tank off a donner bike from CL witch was all beat up but very solid. Found a decent set of rims and red tires to throw on it. I got some of the parts from a few of the cabers here. Thank you.It has the supreme badge on it. I know the paint scheme isn't correct but it turned out ok looking. Now I need the chain guard and the red troxel seat from eBay that someone keeps running the price up on me. LoL. I have the rear reflector on its way. Oh and I still need to put the chain on. That's what I got guys took me most of the winter to get it this far. Thanks for looking at my first project and good luck with yours.View attachment 300595 View attachment 300594 View attachment 300593 View attachment 300592 View attachment 300591 View attachment 300590 View attachment 300589



 wow reelly nice job on this one love the coulors!!!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## keith kodish (Mar 31, 2016)

nice job! love the two-tone blue,the red pins make it pop!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 31, 2016)

Well done!
Now wasn't that fun?
It's exhausting to do a bike from the bits that nobody wants, but when the results come out like this, the reward is priceless.
Congratulations on a job well done.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 31, 2016)

I had one for a while. you need to find the surfboard looking chain guard for it, looks good!


----------



## higgens (Apr 3, 2016)

Looks good!!!


----------

